# First Aid Kits?



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

I've decided its high time to update my 'thrown together' First Aid Kit and get a real one. I've only got one dog (about to get a second hopefully) so I don't need any super-sized ones. But, I do want one with everything I might need. So, let the suggestions begin.....

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

This thread should help you out.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2453&highlight=first+aid+kit

Andy


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you Mr. Carlson


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

AKG said:


> Thank you Mr. Carlson


Mr. Carlson is actually Ms. Carlson.....


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

AKG said:


> Thank you Mr. Carlson


    :lol:


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> AKG said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Mr. Carlson
> ...


Thank you, Kyle!!  

And you can stop laughing Howard! :wink: 

Ms. Andy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Kyle B said:
> 
> 
> > AKG said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

FOM


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

My sincerest apologies. Sorry


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

No offense taken - it was an honest mistake. But if you do it again, I'll get my mini-gnome friend to come kick you in the knee!! :wink: :wink: You'll need that first aid kit once she's done with ya! :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, you better watch those mistakes. She breaks mice necks for a living.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think "mini-gnome friend" is referring to me?  And I don't break mice necks for a living, but Andy does and that would be enough to scare me!  I just liketo by zapper rat traps and fry the suckers!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ever so sloppy with my writing - sorry about that.
Yes, the mini-gnome knee kicker/four wheel kamikaze would be FOM who plays with computers for a living. The breaker of mice necks would be Ms. Carlson. Either way you are in serious trouble if you get on their wrong side. 
Poor poster. All they wanted was simple information on a first aid kit.
GDG regards,
Becky, who neither plays with computers nor breaks mice necks but used to know how to castrate baby pigs and calves


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I think AKG is cool with a little GDG - you have to be or else you won't last long on RTF....

FOM


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Ever so sloppy with my writing - sorry about that.
> Yes, the mini-gnome knee kicker/four wheel kamikaze would be FOM who plays with computers for a living. The breaker of mice necks would be Ms. Carlson. Either way you are in serious trouble if you get on their wrong side.
> Poor poster. All they wanted was simple information on a first aid kit.
> GDG regards,
> Becky, who neither plays with computers nor breaks mice necks but used to know how to castrate baby pigs and calves


Well, ladies I think we have all our bases covered!!

What are friends for regards,

Andy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> I think AKG is cool with a little GDG - you have to be or else you won't last long on RTF....
> 
> FOM


What scares me... is I understood this.


----------

